# Spontaneous mini panic attacks (particularly during conversations)



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

Does anyone else get these? I'll be mid conversation with somebody and i'll feel as though I suddenly am going to have a panic attack and my throat will close up for like a split second then it goes away. Probably has more to do with over thinking than anything. Even though there isn't necessarily some thought which precedes the sensation. But, who knows. Nevertheless, it throws me off when it happens and I have a feeling it has more to do with the fact that I'm actually getting out of my comfort zone a lot (like regularly) more lately. Was wondering if anyone else gets this and how they've managed it?

Is it just something that gets better in due time?

Perhaps more meditation?

Or telling people how I feel?


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

One last thing, it's bothering me less as I realize that they're almost immediately going away  I'll post updates. Was more curious if anyone else experiences these.


----------



## The3lbDream (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah man I get that all the time.Sometimes when I talk to people it's like autopilot...hard to explain but I was trying to avoid conversations for the longest.Now I put myself in difficult situations on purpose...trying to overcome or at the very least get adjusted some how.It'll get better man stay strong


----------

